
British civil service recruitment via a Gmail account? - jimnotgym
https://twitter.com/AndyGilder/status/1212829185292541961
======
jimnotgym
Apart from the fact that they are recruiting for 'weirdos', this is there
Prime Ministers chief aide recruiting via a gmail account!

